# GATEWAY LAPTOP MODEL W340UI Drivers



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

WOW...impossible to find the audio/lan drivers for this laptop...went to the gateway website...cannot find this model anywhere on there. Any site have these...goodle search, just gets the usal slam for downloading the drivers finder program..not a lot of help anywhere..I got no sound or interent on this laptop. Thanks for anyhelp...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You sure that's the proper model number, I see a few hits that suggest the proper model number is MT3707, so these should be the drivers for that unit: http://support.gateway.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=3094


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

I downloaded and installed the two files....still no internet connection. On the bottom of the laptop here is the model,etc.

MODEL: MT3705....but on another tag it says MODEL W340UI

The device manager says sound is ok ( legacy drivers) but I still cannot hear anything. it has a little speaker icon onthe device manager..

The ethernet controller shows the yellow question mark..

ANy ideas...and thanks again.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

On the website I found a utility that identifies the hardware. IT shows the ethernet as a REALTEK.....I went to REALTEK and downloaded the 8185 model, and POOF...it gave me the wireless. This utitlity from GATEWAY does not identify the audio drivers, etc....so will work on that. Half way home....now to get some sound?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Chances are its the Realtek HD Audio: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Downloaded and installed the REALTEK R2 68 driver...still no sound. No speaker on tray,etc. Attempted to play audio CD...error in media player...no sound device installed. Device manager shows no yellow flags on sound,video, game controllers. But in OTHER DEVICES I have the yellow question marks on the following:;

AUDIO DEVICE ON HD AUDIO BUS
ETHERNET CONTROLLER
MODEM DEVICE ON HD AUDIO BUS
SM BUS CONTROLLER
VIDEO CONTROLLER.

Internet works fine....connects fine....see anything on the sound?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You still need to install the chipset, Ethernet card, modem, and graphics drivers. Have you tried the rest of the drivers from the Gateway site?

You also haven't said which version of Windows you installed; XP, Vista, 7 and if its 32 bit or 64 bit...


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Windows XP Pro 32 bit laptop:
Went to Gateway site...and installed all listed drivers.....

Audio Sigmatel
Modem Agere
Touchpad
VGA-ATI

Still no sound...in Device manager I have yellow question marks on the following:

ETHERNET CONTROLLER
SM BUS CONTROLLER
VIDEO CONTROLLER

ALSO UNDER SOUND I have a yellow mark on Sigmatel HD AUDIO...

Hope I'm not trying your patience....thanks in advance.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The drivers on the Gateway site are for Vista, as that's the licensed operating system that came with the unit. Windows XP is not a supported operating system by Gateway so you will need to either go back to Vista or find the drivers elsewhere. I assume you have a legitimate copy of Windows XP SP3 that you've installed on this laptop? If not you need to get the recovery media from Gateway for the unit.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

OK...will get an issue of VISTA and roll it on this one...thanks for the help...


----------

